# Trick for registering a vehicle while on the road



## TheBarry (Oct 23, 2016)

While travelling through Breckenridge, CO, my road dog's car broke down. I bought a cheap car, and then had to figure out getting the car registered and titled. In many States, registering a vehicle does not require proof of address, but you will need to transfer the title to that State. In Colorado, and inn many other States, the title is then mailed to the address given to the BMV. So here's my tip: give the BMV a random, bogus address in that State. They'll print out your registration, and then prepare the title for mailing. When you leave the BMV, head to the Post Office and file a free 'Change of Address' form. By filing this form you can intercept the title and send it wherever you want. Ok sent my title to a family member, who is now forwarding it to me via general delivery. 

Hopefully this helps someone else in getting their vehicle registered and titled while on the road. Thanks for reading


----------



## notOK (Oct 24, 2016)

Excellent advice. I've always been dumb about it, riding on old tags off some random vehicle. And watching my mirrors for 6-up constantly. Good to know there's other options.


----------

